# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Valentine's Day Dress



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker
January, 2015

VALENTINES DAY DRESS

#6 US and #10 US needles or circular needle
Deep pink ICE yarn Sparkle - #3 weight 
Multi-white/pink/red ICE Gumball yarn - #3 weight 

With #6 US needles and deep pink Sparkle yarn, cast on 64 stitches. Knit 6 rows. Drop deep pink yarn. Attach multi-colored yarn and knit 4 rows. Cut multi-colored yarn. Pick up deep pink yarn, Knit 2 rows.

Ruffled Sleeves:
Next Row: Knit 12, knit and increase in every stitch for 14 stitches (sleeve stitches). TURN work to wrong side and knit back across the 28 sleeve stitches. Knit 2 more rows of the sleeve stitches. Knit and increase in every other stitch across the sleeve stitches only. 42 sts. Knit 3 rows on these sleeve stitches. Bind off the sleeve in knit. Remember when cutting this sleeve strand to allow enough to sew the sleeve seam.

Attach deep pink yarn at end of first sleeve. Knit 16 stitches across the front of the dress. Knit and increase in every stitch across the next set of 14 sleeve stitches. 28 sts. TURN work to wrong side and knit back across the 28 sleeve stitches. Knit 2 more rows of the sleeve stitches. Knit and increase in every other stitch across the sleeve stitches only. 42 sts. Knit 3 rows on these sleeve stitches. Bind off the sleeve in knit, leaving a 6-8 inch strand for sewing sleeve seam.

Attach deep pink yarn at end of second sleeve. Knit the remaining 12 stitches.
Next row: Knit 12 stitches for the left back, CAST ON 4 stitches at the underarm area, Knit across 16 stitches for the front, CAST ON 4 stitches at the underarm area, and Knit across the remaining 12 sts. 48 sts. Cut deep pink yarn, leaving a strand long enough to sew this portion of the back seam.

Next Row: Right Side - attach multi-colored yarn and knit across the row. AT THE UNDERARM AREA - increase 3 stitches by knitting in the front and back of 3 stitches. Continue to knit to the second underarm area. Increase 3 stitches by knitting in the front and back of 3 stitches - giving you a total of 54 stitches.

Bodice:
With multi-colored yarn, work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows. Knit 2 rows.

Skirt:
Change to #10 US needles and increase in every stitch across the row. Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 14 rows. Knit 2 rows. Cut multi-colored yarn, leaving a long strand to sew the bodice and skirt back seam.

Attach deep pink yarn. Work in ruffle, as follows:
Row 1: * Knit in front/back/front of stitch, Purl 2, continue from * across the row, end Purl 2. 175 sts.
Row 2: Wrong Side - work in ribbing of Knit 2, Purl 3 across the row.
Continue working this ribbing row for 6 rows.
Next Row: * Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Knit 1, Purl 2, continue from * across the row. 
NOTE: You have changed the ribbing to K4, P2.
Next Row: Wrong Side - work in ribbing of K2, P4 across the row. 
Continue working this ribbing row for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Cut yarn, leaving a strand of deep pink long enough to sew this skirt ruffle.

Optional:

Use the deep pink yarn to knit a pair of Mary Jane shoes and a matching head band.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Verrrry cute!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Very pretty, nice to see you back.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

So cute,thank you!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much. I have been sewing a few doll outfits for my great niece and would love to knit this dress for her doll.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another beauty, many thanks.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Gosh!! Beautiful!! Am I ever going to live long enough to make all these Barbie clothes?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow another lovely dress thank you for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Another gorgeous dress. Thank you.


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! and it is so nice to see you back


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely as usual.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you so very much


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Once again, a beautiful dress. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad to see you back and sharing your AG designs. They are beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Really cute one!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

So cute,thank you!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you very much. Lovely.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute! Many thanks.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you. I love it and I am so happy that you are back designing for AG DOLL.


----------



## BJNKnits (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you for sharing! I have three granddaughters who all love their AG dolls. I've made lots of clothes, but knit only a few. I definitely want to do this for the oldest's birthday in May. Sure beats the Barbie stuff I knit for their Mom and their aunt!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you very much, Ladyfingers, for kindly sharing your AG doll clothes patterns with us. All three of the patterns you posted on February 8, 2015, are so cute, as are the many others you have posted. 
You have made numerous little girls--and many, many grandmothers very happy with your generously sharing these patterns. Looking forward to making these.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing such a pretty pattern. The doll is also very pretty!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you so much! I can hardly wait to knit! Hugs


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, another of your many beautiful creations.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF. 

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are the pdf patterns of 
Mary Jane Shoes
American Girl Panties-Underwear to go with the dress.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF.
> 
> Happy Knitting
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you, Rhyanna. Happy Valentines Day to you and your family.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I love your patterns so much! Thank you for this one!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Penny

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful, as usual! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, Ladyfinger.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad you all liked the "Valentine's Day" pattern. For you knitters new to this KP forum, to see the patterns for "Basic Easter Dress with Variations", go to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", then type in the box "Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Easter Dress with Variations".

OR....go to Search, type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", click the Search box again. When you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" - should be the first item in the long list....scroll down through 7 pages looking for postings by "Daeanarah". She is the member who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern.
She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photo on your computer for easy printing.

FYI: For all you "old-timers" here, I will, once again, be on vacation at my timeshare condo on the beach at Oceanside, Calif., from March 15 to March 22 -with (hopefully) some extra days after my "owner's week". I will be feeding popcorn to the sea gulls, watching the sunsets, playing music on my iPod Nano, watching Spring Training baseball games on my Kindle Fire HDX 7" tablet, and, of course, doing lots of knitting. I'm taking a duffle bag filled with new ICE yarn from Turkey. Have no idea what I'll come up with - we'll see. Will take photos and post some patterns once I return home to my desktop computer.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful outfits.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful dresses!


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Please where do you get these patterns? My friends Mum ((") loves to knit dolls clothes for our British Red Cross shop and would be delighted with these dresses I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

have a great holiday!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Trisha 38:
Follow the instructions in my posting above to locate the dress patterns. Find "Casual Dress with Variations" or "Easter Dress with Variations", or AG Handout #1 with the "Sleeveless Dress". The above white dress has a ribbed neckline, on the basic dress with capped sleeves, followed by a bodice worked in "double seed stitch" (k2,P2, then on the next row purl the knit stitches and knit the purl stitches). At the waist, increase in each stitch, then work in K2,P2 ribbing.
The yellow/turquoise/furry pink dress is also the basic dress with capped sleeves, worked in stripes for the top, then a solid yellow skirt with a striped pattern near the hemline, followed by a full yellow ruffle, then bind off.
The Easter Party dress was an experiment in a one-strap dress, which - honestly - is too "old" for the AG doll. I suggest using the "sleeveless dress" pattern, working two shoulder straps for this style dress. I had some lovely multi-pastel eyelash yarn and used it in the bodice and headband. Then I attached a pink #3 DK or sport weight yarn underskirt. The waistline has a row of purl stitches on the right side. This made "loops" when the underskirt was completed - to go back up and attach the gold yarn in the "loops". Then I worked a K1, *Yarn over, K2 together, repeat from * to end of row. Begin with an odd number of stitches, so you can work the K1, *YO,K2 tog pattern stitches on ALL ROWS to form the open lacy skirt. This way the pink underskirt shows through and is very stylish for this party dress.


----------

